# Does styrax benzoin essential oil discolor soap?



## mikvahnrose (Jan 11, 2018)

Got a bottle of it, but don't want to start using it in everything and having all my soap colors morph! 

Experience with it and results?


----------



## Millie (Jan 11, 2018)

Discolors and accelerates


----------

